# My Hunting Zone !



## wll (Oct 4, 2014)

Most of my serious shots are in the 25-38 yrd area with many, many being further for sure. But as I was out today and shot at a variety of things and used my rangefinder on most of them I saw my circles of aiming is getting better and better as the months of shooting roll on

I would say being as realistic as I can that at 25 yds all my shots are in a 9-10 inch circle with an aiming point at the 4 inch mark if you were to stand the ruler up and the 1" mark down .. most of my shots are high. At 35-38 yds I would say maybe a 11-12" circle and an 5" aiming point measured the same way. Keep in mind my targets have a body size of maybe an elongated 3" circle. (starling)

For you guys that hunt, what is your zone, meaning you are very rarely out of a ?" circle at ? whatever range you mostly shoot at ?

wll


----------



## Gunnar (Dec 30, 2013)

Out of a squirrel chest to eye at about 15 meters or 49 feet


----------



## wll (Oct 4, 2014)

Gunnar said:


> Out of a squirrel chest to eye at about 15 meters or 49 feet


So at 15 mtrs your shots are always in the 3 inch circle is what you are saying ?

wll


----------



## Gunnar (Dec 30, 2013)

wll said:


> Gunnar said:
> 
> 
> > Out of a squirrel chest to eye at about 15 meters or 49 feet
> ...


Trying to call me out eh?!?! :rofl:

But no at 15 meters my accuracy start to go a lil but a ten pretty close


----------



## wll (Oct 4, 2014)

Gunnar said:


> wll said:
> 
> 
> > Gunnar said:
> ...


Sorry, I must be pretty dense.

So at 10mtrs you are pretty much spot on and at 15mtrs your circle is maybe 2 inches .... that is awesome !

wll


----------



## Gunnar (Dec 30, 2013)

wll said:


> Gunnar said:
> 
> 
> > wll said:
> ...


When my shot is on yep but of course no game animals to be found in a 3 mile radius


----------



## Mr-W (Jun 17, 2015)

At 10meters I wont miss much at all.

10-15meters I start to miss occasionally.

After 15meters I'll take the shot - but depending on angle, branches, wind etc etc etc you know how it goes... Ideally I dont like to shoot further than 15meters.

I will say that im much more accurate game shooting than I am target shooting... I hunt instinctively and take alot of game that way, but once Im at home thinking about my aim, anchor point, reference point on the fork, point on the target etc etc etc my accuracy suffers abit. I hate to be too "in my head" if that makes any sense at all?


----------



## wll (Oct 4, 2014)

Mr-W said:


> At 10meters I wont miss much at all.
> 
> 10-15meters I start to miss occasionally.
> 
> ...


My shots now are all right in my zone and either are hits or very close misses .Most of my shots are in the 30 yd area.

wll


----------



## Crimson Owl (Jun 29, 2014)

I know too much about the in your head thing...the second I try to aim I turn into a noobie. When I just draw it out to the corner of my mouth and make sure my fork and tubes are angled correctly then I look spot on my target and so far when I'm out in the wood I'm dead on id say when I'm in that zone anything under ten meters is going in the pot and outside of that it's really about 2-3 inch circle groups, cheers !


----------



## Mr-W (Jun 17, 2015)

I dont think about anchor points anymore, I shoot so many different lengths these days (currently its single 1745's on a 55" draw with 10mm leads) so aslong as the bands are lined up when I look down them then I know my pouch hand is ok.

One less thing to think about  its all about keeping it simple.


----------



## shew97 (Feb 13, 2014)

I prefer to get up close to my game unless in using a rifle then I will go over 40yds out to 300yds. The furthest shot I have ever taking with something besides a slingshot was 270yds


----------



## wll (Oct 4, 2014)

shew97 said:


> I prefer to get up close to my game unless in using a rifle then I will go over 40yds out to 300yds. The furthest shot I have ever taking with something besides a slingshot was 270yds


Ya, I wish, I park the car and everything within 65 yds is gone.... A 25-35 yard shot is an "Oh my gosh I can't
believe he is so close" kind of shot. At those distances I start to wet my pants I get so excited !

A 35-45 yard shot is not uncommon !

wll


----------



## Mr-W (Jun 17, 2015)

You need to pack a day bag mate and take a trip to the nearest woodland... You deserve some 10-15m shots by now lol

Have a man day


----------



## wll (Oct 4, 2014)

Mr-W said:


> You need to pack a day bag mate and take a trip to the nearest woodland... You deserve some 10-15m shots by now lol
> 
> Have a man day


Yes, you are correct ;- )

wll


----------



## shew97 (Feb 13, 2014)

I usually shoot at rabbits from about 10yards and closer


----------



## wll (Oct 4, 2014)

wll said:


> Most of my serious shots are in the 25-38 yrd area with many, many being further for sure. But as I was out today and shot at a variety of things and used my rangefinder on most of them I saw my circles of aiming is getting better and better as the months of shooting roll on
> 
> I would say being as realistic as I can that at 25 yds all my shots are in a 9-10 inch circle with an aiming point at the 4 inch mark if you were to stand the ruler up and the 1" mark down .. most of my shots are high. At 35-38 yds I would say maybe a 11-12" circle and an 5" aiming point measured the same way. Keep in mind my targets have a body size of maybe an elongated 3" circle. (starling)
> 
> ...


Since this post about a month ago my "Zone" seems to have decreased a few inches overall and I'm very excited about that. Even though I miss 99% of the time when hunting because the game is so small and the distances far, I don't care so much as long as it was a good shot. Many of my shots are close enough where I thought I was going to hit 'em, some smack the branches they are right next to, some hit the branches they are perched on ... I can live and be happy with this especially when the shots are always 25+ to 35+ yard range and the target is the size of a small computer mouse ;- )

I try like heck to connect, but like I said I'm not really overly disappointing when I zing one 2 inches from them either, I do though want to smack a starling with a 3/8" steel and my looped tubes ...... I'm sure the way I'm shooting it will happen.

wll


----------



## wll (Oct 4, 2014)

Had a shot my last time out today 30+ yarder, the starling was between two branches and standing in between, they were in the shape of a "Y" My 3/8" steel clipped the right side of the Y and it ricocheted to the left side and smacked into the left fork ... hard ! The starling took off like a rocket.

wll


----------



## SlingshotMadness (Jan 17, 2014)

At 20-25 yards on an average day, I can keep my shots in about a 4-5" circle, but there are days that you can't miss, and days you couldn't hit the broad side of a barn, just depends

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wll (Oct 4, 2014)

SlingshotMadness said:


> At 20-25 yards on an average day, I can keep my shots in about a 4-5" circle, but there are days that you can't miss, and days you couldn't hit the broad side of a barn, just depends
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I wish I could keep my 25yd shots in a 5" circle ... I would be as happy as a flea that owns his own dog '; - )

wll


----------

